# Acaia Electronic Scales



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn has kindly sent me a set of Acaia scales to evaluate. Primarily designed for pour over - makes them obvious competition for Hario's drip scales which are excellent. Acaia is bluetooth enabled and an iPhone app is available which allows you to control the scales from your iPhone as well as your iPhone showing weighing and timing in real time. Using the iPhone, it's possible to create and store your own pour over regime(s) - programming in individual initial pour time, bloom time and subsequent pour times. You then have a timeline to follow which is quite dinky.

Acaia is touch control and has a lithium rechargeable battery - good for 25hrs continuous use. Three modes: 1. weight only; 2. time only; 3. weight and time. Latter function is great for timing espresso shots but the timing function in this mode only runs to 60secs before zeroing. When paired, iPhone doesn't zero after 60secs in this mode.

View attachment 6390
View attachment 6391


On left, scales set to weigh mode (grms/ounces option). On right, set to time and weight.

View attachment 6392
View attachment 6393


Right picture is the underside. The surface and sides are one continuous piece of plastic so nowhere for water to get into the internals except for the charger port - bit of masking tape would sort that. So the scales are pretty waterproof - more so than the Hario.

Going using the scales for pour over testing in the coming days - more of that later.

*First impressions*: - very positive. Compare very favourably with the Hario drip scales and are have more in-built functionality through bluetooth connectivity. Think they are only iPhone compatible at the moment but an Android version will surely follow. Checked scales for weighing accuracy using a 200grm calibration weight. Both the Acaia and the Hario gave a reading of 200.6grms. Acaia scales can be re-calibrated, not sure if this would ever be needed, but a 500grm weight (not supplied) is required to complete this task.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A Q&A thread has been setup here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15930-Acaia-Electronic-Scales-Q-amp-A-Thread

This thread will be used to place observations

Any Q&A will be moved to the Q&A thread


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's a video showing the scales being used to weigh and time espresso extraction.






For the hawk eyed amongst you, yes, this really was a 66 sec extraction!! 6 sec pre-infusion and a leisurely 60 sec pull.

20grm in - 40grm out. Should have tasted rank but was sublime in milk - sweet berry fruit.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A note from the creator of the Acaia Coffee Scale;

- Our team was able to deliver all the Kickstarter rewards.

- Right now we are improving our product and the mobile APP, the following months should be even more exciting for the acaia and the coffee world.

- Attached is the latest information of our new release acaia Pearl coffee scale. It has improved a lot and also many exciting new features were added since our kickstarter version, thought you might find them interesting to you and your readers!

The latest specs for the Acaia Pearl can be downloaded here 

We are participating in the Specialty Coffee Expo (SCAA) in Seattle, from April 24 to April 27 2014.

Please visit my team and I at our booth (14138) if you have time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Used the Acaia scales to run some extraction tests yesterday. Acaia scores over Hario in reading in 0.1grms where Harios weigh in 0.5grm increments for weights over 200grms. So, with the Hario, if you want to weigh your dose, you end up taking the basket out of the portafilter to get the scales in the 0.1grm reading range which is a pain. With the Acaia you can weigh the portafilter and basket with dose in it at 0.1grm increments. Checked Acaia for accuracy when weighing dose in portafilter - very accurate.

Scales are a breeze to use when weighing an extraction. Fast reaction time and easy to read.


----------

